# Flavored Creamed Honey



## Brent (Jun 22, 2009)

I have started making creamed honey and have been very successful with it. I have made natural and cinnamon flavored creamed honey. I wish to make chocolate and jalapeño flavored. Does anyone have any recipe or advise for these flavors?

Brent


----------



## Vance (Jun 2, 2009)

Have done very well with other flavors, make chocolate 1 time and had to eat most of it myself. It could have been my recipie though. Anyway i've never made it again.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Typically, adding 1# of freeze-dried fruit (that includes Jalapano) to 60# of honey does the trick. Some experimentation may need to be done for your personal tastes. I work with smaller batches than 5 gallon usually and adjust the weight accordingly with an accurate digital scale.


----------



## Flewster (Nov 3, 2003)

does creamed honey have to be kept cool once it is finished? I mean will 90 degrees hurt it if I am at a farmers market or something?


----------



## Brent (Jun 22, 2009)

90 degrees is almost the temperature that creamed honey will liquify. I would keep your creamed honey in a cooler and put a few on the table for display/tasting.

Brent


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Flewster said:


> does creamed honey have to be kept cool once it is finished? I mean will 90 degrees hurt it if I am at a farmers market or something?


We keep ours in a cooler at the market and in a wine cooler for general keeping.
I do not intend to hijack this thread, but Flewster, my wife has relatives in Lyndon, you may well know them. Also, she has family at Overbrook & some in Topeka. We don't get that way often. PM me if you wish and maybe we can meet up sometime. Also, the Spring 2011 Ks Honey Producers Assn meeting will be in Topeka March 4 & 5, 2011.


----------

